# Piano sketches and dynamics



## ptram (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi,

I may come late to discover this, but I write it here as a reminder for myself and the others.

Sketches entered in the score by typing/drawing, using a piano sound as the supporting aural preview, are usually incredibly far from the expected result. They are our music, but dead.

Enter detailed dynamics, even if they will not end in the final score. Draw the expressive profile of your music. Enter tempo changes. Things will improve greatly, and the music will come alive.

Paolo


----------

